

Impressive job Mercedes - Paskulin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAMshbuQs5A

======
bediger
The purest of propaganda gibberish. Available from "your Mercedes partner" on
the 15th of June. "Partner". Really? Don't you mean "member of the price-
fixing cartel"? Because that's what a car dealership is in the USA.

